# Moved House - Cat Missing For 4 Days - Advice Please?



## Oli Cat (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi all,
I've came over here in hope that my fellow cat lovers can shed some light on how I approach the situation.

Last Sunday, we moved house, about 10 minutes from our old house. Tuesday morning our cat, Oli, escaped. He is 2 years old. He has always been an outdoor cat and have never really had this much worry with him not returning home.

6 months ago, we moved again to our previous property, he went missing for 2 days and I found him back at our old place, only a 5 minute walk. Then after bringing him back, he was fine for the next 6 months, never went missing.

He has now been gone 4 days, the longest he's ever been gone. I have walked to the old house about 5 times as it's only a 5 minute walk again, but can't find him there. I was thinking he would definitely be there, as when bringing him to this new house, I walked with him in my arms, so therefore he would have obviously seen the short route between the two properties. But as mentioned, so far, no luck in finding him there. 

I have been walking about a 2 mile circle around our new place, shouting for him and checking everywhere, but nothing. I have also threw some of his litter from his try about in front of the house, as-well as at the back. I also put out his food bowl full of food, which has now been eaten. Could this have been him? It could have obviously been another cat, I know. I'm just finding anything to hope he's okay.

He is a very loving cat, always around us for attention and very chatty. When called he would always come back. Where I live is just houses, no fields, nothing like that. Just rows upon rows of houses, my worry is that he has been taken in as he is a beautiful looking cat, very long haired and pure white. So all I can now think of is posting leaflets through peoples doors.

He is also UN-neutered, could this be a relating factor in his disappearance? 

Is there any hope he will return? Anything else I can do to try and catch his attention from wherever he is?

Thank you all.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Any reason you haven't had him neutered ?


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

An un-neutered tom cat can and will go missing for days. He can probably smell an unspayed female and is following her scent. I just hope he can find his way back home again, but please get him done as soon as he comes back!


----------



## Munchkyns (May 11, 2012)

Un-neutered!  Oh my!

I know you won't find this post helpful..but really, that one word says everything....and more.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Unless you will get him neutered, he will disappear again and again, whenever there is an unspayed female calling within a radius of a mile or more. And toms following the scent of a calling female are veriy intent on reaching her before another tom does, so they do not pay as much attention to their surroundings as they would otherwise do. He will therefore run a risk of gettign lost or meeting with an accident, more so than he usually would...
Besides, he might meet another suitor and get into a serious fight with him.

I hope he returns or you find him, and when he does/you do, please get him neutered ASAP to prevent him getting into trouble in future.


----------



## Oli Cat (Dec 8, 2012)

Walked about another 2 times tonight, and hand writen about 100 leaflets and posted them.
A woman called an hour or so later, saying she had seem him last night about a 5 minute walk from our house at 11pm (ish). So we rushed there, but still no luck 
How far can a cat go in 24 hours I guess....


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

An entire male will roam up to 10 miles for a girl.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I would still ask why he hasn't been neutered ? An entire Tom could be responsible for hundreds of kittens


----------



## Miri (Oct 20, 2012)

I agree with everyone else that you should get him neutered as soon as you can when you get him back home. That way, he's less likely to stray, to get into fights with other cats, to sire unwanted kittens and to get himself run over in pursuit of a female in call. I know you're really worried and it probably feels like we're all getting at you, but please do take our advice, it really is important to neuter him.

When you get him home, I'd *strongly* suggest keeping him in for about at least a month while you get him neutered, while he recovers from the op, and while he familiarizes himself with his new home. When we moved home, our cats didn't groom themselves for nearly a month - a sign that they were feeling unsettled.

In terms of trying to find him, you're doing the right things. Do keep searching for him and try not to get discouraged - our Rin was missing for nearly 3 weeks before we finally found her.

This post is full of useful information as to what you can do to help find Oli.

Is he microchipped? If so, contact the microchip people and let them know he's missing. I'd also suggest contacting your local rescue centres, your council's animal welfare team and the vets in your area. It's _possible_ that someone's taken him to a vet/clinic to be neutered. The reason I mention this is because this is what we've been advised to do with a local un-neutered Tom if he turns up here again.

Putting up posters in various strategic places around your local area is a good idea. It's best to put the posters in clear plastic sleeves and seal them securely before putting them up so that they don't easily get damaged or destroyed in bad weather. I'd also suggest making a note of where you put the posters, so you know where to find them to take them down again when Oli is back.

You could also ask any local shops if they will put one of your leaflets up in their window/on their noticeboards, and

When you're out searching for him, chat to any local residents/workmen you get chance to and explain the situation - some people respond better to talking than to a leaflet, which might get ousted along with junk mail. Ask people to check their garden sheds/garages, in case he's got stuck in there.

Remember to check under parked cars, and do keep calling to Oli at regular intervals, remembering to give him time to respond. Rattling cat biscuits/treats and a squeaky, jingly or rustly toy might also attract his attention.

Good luck finding him!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Very sound advice, all of it, and under normal circumstances, it should be enough to get him home, unless he is locked in somewhere....
But if he has picked up the scent of a queen in heat, I fear nothing will distract him or lure him back home. The call of the female will be far stronger. Which is why I really hope he has just wandered off, or got locked in, and is not pursuing some female that may be miles away...

Do check empty houses and buildings in the neighbourhood, and walk along sheds and garages as closely as you can, especially at night, when all is quiet. Call him, stand still, wait, and call again. Give him time to answer. Move on a little and repeat the process. If he is locked in, it may take some time for him to come out of defensive 'hide and prevent detection' mode and realize it is his own slave calling him and it might be wise to answer. So allow him the time to let it sink in.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Why is your outdoor cat un-neutered?

I would imagine if there was such a thing as a kitten CSA, more owners of male cats would get them neutered.

Lets hope he hasn't followed the scent of a female in call.

If you get him back, neutering him will save you from this worry again.

Good luck, I really hope he comes home.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Please, please, _please_ get him neutered when he gets home. To let him roam unneutered means he's likely responsible for hundreds of kittens already. I do feel this is very irresponsible of you. Once he is neutered, you need to keep him in for at least 6-8 weeks while the hormones go down and he gets used to his new home.


----------



## The Minkey (Feb 6, 2012)

When I moved house with my old (neutered cat), he settled pretty quickly and I let him out for a supervised wander after two weeks to see how he got on. He was fine. However, it all depends on the cat, how well they adapt to the change etc. Regardless of a house move, as other posters have pointed out, an intact tom is far more likely to go walkabout on the scent of a female in heat, running the risk of getting lost and getting into fights with other cats along the way - fights with other unneutered toms interested in the same female can be especially savage and lead to nasty injuries. 

Incidentally, unneutered toms may not spray in their own homes but they can be really offensive for neighbours. I used to have one coming into my house through the catflap and the stench of spray was really horrible, as were the injuries inflicted on my cat.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I don't know what the law is like in England, but over here, if you know who the un-neutered cat belongs to, you can claim damages from the owner, both for cleaning your house and for vet cost.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Jiskefet said:


> I don't know what the law is like in England, but over here, if you know who the un-neutered cat belongs to, you can claim damages from the owner, both for cleaning your house and for vet cost.


As far as I am aware there are no laws which relate to cats,other than those regarding cruelty/neglect ect  They are regarded as having "freedom to roam" and to do what they will,where they will,I think it is time this was reconsidered personally.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Jiskefet said:


> I don't know what the law is like in England, but over here, if you know who the un-neutered cat belongs to, you can claim damages from the owner, both for cleaning your house and for vet cost.


Interesting but I do wonder how enforceable it is terms of actually _proving_ the offence or indeed what level of proof is required to secure a conviction! especially with injuries incurred as a result of fighting etc

While I was fairly convinced my cat's abscesses were caused by fighting with a local tom proving it was quite another thing!


----------



## Oli Cat (Dec 8, 2012)

3 times searching today, an hour each time, no luck. Went even further.
Thank you for all your input and taking the time to post, he WILL be neutered if/when he comes home.

I really hope he does, really am missing him currently. Please come home Oli...


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Hope Oli comes home soon


----------



## Oli Cat (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm literally praying I find him on my walks or he comes home.
Partner in tears, it breaks my heart.


----------



## Emmeow (Mar 1, 2012)

Sorry to hear this. Really hope he comes back soon x


----------



## Oli Cat (Dec 8, 2012)

Posted leaflets, now about to go and plaster the area with posters!
Everybody pray and cross their fingers he comes home!
Lots of fish waiting for him


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

I hope he comes back soon too. My cat went missing for 8 days so I know what it feels like. Hoping for a good news post soon, much love, Kx


----------



## Miri (Oct 20, 2012)

Oli Cat said:


> 3 times searching today, an hour each time, no luck. Went even further.
> Thank you for all your input and taking the time to post, he WILL be neutered if/when he comes home.
> 
> I really hope he does, really am missing him currently. Please come home Oli...


Thank you for keeping us updated and I'm really glad to hear that you're going to neuter him. He's a beautiful cat, by the way, only just saw the pictures now.

I really hope he comes home soon. Whereabout do you live? It's not impossible that someone on this forum lives near you and might have seen him without realising that he's yours.

ETA: I can try to sort the links out for you so the pictures show up if you'd like.


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

Dont give up hope, our rescue moggy went missing for 2 weeks when we first got him, he bolted. Then it was like he decided to come home and strolled back down the garden path like "the fonz". 
Our ancient tabby who was blind took herself a walk for a week and was found walking in circles in a neighbours garden. 
Keep looking. 
On a morbid note also keep checking with the council they collect animals from the road and scan them but sometimes the info on a microchip can be wrong without you knowing. Sadly my OH's tom was found in this way.


----------



## Oli Cat (Dec 8, 2012)

Miri said:


> Thank you for keeping us updated and I'm really glad to hear that you're going to neuter him. He's a beautiful cat, by the way, only just saw the pictures now.
> 
> I really hope he comes home soon. Whereabout do you live? It's not impossible that someone on this forum lives near you and might have seen him without realising that he's yours.
> 
> ETA: I can try to sort the links out for you so the pictures show up if you'd like.


If you could that'd be great, thank you!
I live in Salford/Manchester. M6 area.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Have you tried leaving clothes that smell of _you_ outside?

Wear a t-shirt to bed for a few days and put it on your line, or your bedding before washing it?

It might help if he gets a scent of you, as well as his used litter....

I don't know if it will help, but maybe worth a try?


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I would firstly check the area around your old house or any of his old haunts. That could well be where he has gone xx


----------



## Miri (Oct 20, 2012)

Photos of Oli (such a gorgeous cat!):



















Wouldn't show up from imageshack.us for some reason, so I re-uploaded to tinypic.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Ianthi said:


> Interesting but I do wonder how enforceable it is terms of actually _proving_ the offence or indeed what level of proof is required to secure a conviction! especially with injuries incurred as a result of fighting etc
> 
> While I was fairly convinced my cat's abscesses were caused by fighting with a local tom proving it was quite another thing!


You need to prove it was this cat who did the damage. But if you have a webcam video of the cat coming in or going out, a witness who saw the cat in question attacking your cat, or if there is one cat terrorizing an entire neighbourhood, it is a question of finding the owner rather than proving the identity of the cat. And proving a roaming entire tom belongs to a certain person can be a major problem, which is why most claims come to nothing.

Cats have freedom to roam here, too, and neutering is not obligatory for free-roaming cats, but all the same, a pet causing damage is the owner's liability, just like a child causing damage is the parents' liability.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Please come home Oli, you must be really hungry by now, so show yourself!!!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Keeping everything crossed that Oli comes home really soon.


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Really hope he's home soon!


----------



## Oli Cat (Dec 8, 2012)

Stuck a heap of posters on lamp posts, electric boxes and bus stops, had a shout around too, no luck.

My main concern is, if we hadn't moved i'd still have high hopes that he'd just wonder home when he wants, but with us having just moved and him being in a new area, this makes me think this option of him 'just returning like nothing happened' wont occur. What do you all think? Is it still possible?

Tomorrow i'm going to ring the local RSPCA/Vets/Council.
Is there any other tips any of you can suggest?

Thank you all for your wishes and prayers, I hope he's hearing them all out there!
Come home Olberg! (our stupid name for him )
Fighting to hold back the tears myself now..


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Really hoping Oli comes home soon!

He is so handsome too


----------



## Oli Cat (Dec 8, 2012)

Still no Oli..

BUT...just been to old house 5 minutes away and this time neighbours were in, had a word with them, and he was seen there yesterday!!

So i've left window open and put out lots of milk so he can get in!

Keep you all updated, keep your fingers crossed that when I next go in a couple of hours he comes running down the stairs!


----------



## Miri (Oct 20, 2012)

Oli Cat said:


> Still no Oli..
> 
> BUT...just been to old house 5 minutes away and this time neighbours were in, had a word with them, and he was seen there yesterday!!
> 
> ...


Really glad he's been seen - hope you can get him home soon!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

You mean in the old house?
It is still empty, you still have the keys and you put food and milk there for him???

If so, it is only a matter of time, especially if you can make sure he can get inm but not go out again, or if the neighbours can close the window once he is inside....

Come on, Oli, dig in!!!


----------



## petergettins (Sep 23, 2011)

good news that he's been seen near the old house. Is anyone living there now? If so, could you speak with them & see if they would help by putting food out to maybe entice him in & then once he's there they keep him in & contact you to come & get him? Likewise the neighbours?


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Why don't you just camp there for a couple nights calling him with fishy treats etc. I hope you get him back asap.


----------



## Oli Cat (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi all, I still have the keys to the old house, it is empty, nobody currently lives there.

I can't stay there overnight as there is no beds, nothing. So it's just a matter of keep popping back to see if he's in. I have alerted the neighbors there, who now have my contact number.

How often do you suggest I go back there?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Oli Cat said:


> Hi all, I still have the keys to the old house, it is empty, nobody currently lives there.
> 
> I can't stay there overnight as there is no beds, nothing. So it's just a matter of keep popping back to see if he's in. I have alerted the neighbors there, who now have my contact number.
> 
> *How often do you suggest I go back there*?


Personally I would be staying there until he returned, bed or no bed,so I didnt miss him and he wandered off again.


----------



## petergettins (Sep 23, 2011)

buffie said:


> Personally I would be staying there until he returned, bed or no bed,so I didnt miss him and he wandered off again.


Me too, as if you just leave a window open for him to get in, he'll just get out again. 
I know it wouldn't be comfortable, but I'd stay there as long as it takes. Once he's back you won't have to do it again


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

buffie said:


> Personally I would be staying there until he returned, bed or no bed,so I didnt miss him and he wandered off again.


Yes me too. Get a camp bed from somewhere (beg steal or borrow) get some kind of heater, again beg steal or borrow. some treats also and Anybody else in the family that could help out with watch duty. good luck


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2012)

Any news? 
x x x


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

buffie said:


> Personally I would be staying there until he returned, bed or no bed,so I didnt miss him and he wandered off again.


My thoughts too - I'd be sleeping on the floor til he returned!!!


----------



## Oli Cat (Dec 8, 2012)

Been going every hour, just got home, still no sighting of him.

The neighbor said it was definitely him, as she's always saw him from when we lived there, so he's obviously around. I'm just confused as to why he's not coming back when ism shouting him, if he's hanging around thinking it's still his house as normal.

But if he's been sighted there, he's obviously lurking somewhere!

Come home Oli! Lots of your favourite cheesey Dreamies and cuddles waiting.

Praying he's home by tonight in bed with me, as starting to really worry now with how long it's been...

Can I definetly expect him to stay around the old house and not attempt to wonder back to the new one? I don't want to feel like i'm wasting valuable time at the old house, when I should be continuing my widening circles around the current area. I can't be 2 places at once.

I'll make sure he gives you all a big thank you when he's home, the cheeky little devil!


----------



## Oli Cat (Dec 8, 2012)

Off for another viewing. Going to stick around for a while.


----------



## Oli Cat (Dec 8, 2012)

Still no Oli, can I still have hope he'll turn up?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Have you checked with all your neighbours at your old house whether he has been seen,not just your nextdoor neighbours.Someone may have taken him in thinking he is lost.


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Yes, he may still turn up. Now you know he's been back to old house, could you leaflet round that neighbourhood? Better still knock on doors and give them a leaflet, I think people are more likely to take note if they speak to a person. 
Apologies if this has been done and I missed it, thread getting long...
Really hope you find him, keep us posted


----------



## Oli Cat (Dec 8, 2012)

*OLI IS HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Went straight back to the old house, expecting to walk in and see the food still there and get that empty stomach feeling again. However, the food was gone, but Oli wasn't around. I stood shouting for 5 minutes, when all of a sudden I heard his little meow!

I looked around and he was on the wall, but he was scared of me! I spent 10 minutes trying to get him to come to me, but he wouldn't, he was meowing then running away from me. I ran to the shop and bought some Whiskas biscuits, shook then and made a fuss about putting them on the floor, he come running over, i went out to grab him and he just ran into my arms!

He is now safe and home with me, currently eating 3 pouches of his favourite food! He is very smelly, his fur is matted and he won't stop chatting. He smells like damp/mold.

I am so happy, I have said thank you to the people above, and also want to you give you ALL a very big thank you for helping me through this, I thought I'd lost my little man.

God bless you all and your kitties.

On a side note, does anybody know why he ran away from me? Is he now scared of me? Had he disowned me?

He is now sat on my lap, purring like i've never heard before, snuggling into me. He will NOT, be leaving this house anytime soon!

Thank you all.

(He's eating his food, the bowl just isn't visible haha)


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Glad to hear he's home!

He probably ran away because of the move - while cats can cope with change, a sudden change can freak them out. He hasn't established your new house as his home yet, so he was trying to get back to the place he thinks is home.

To prevent this happening again, you need to keep him inside for the 6-8 weeks following his neutering. This will ensure he sees this new house as home and it will calm his hormones down enough that he is unlikely to stray far or get into fights. It will also ensure he can't produce any more kittens!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Brilliant news!!!! 
Welcome home Oli!!


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

That's great news!!! So glad he's home! Please now get him booked in for neutering


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Welcome Home Oli!! Sounds like he has been a little freaked out by all the sudden changes in his life. Once he's neutered and knows that the new house is home, I'm sure he won't be running off like this!!


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Great news. Now have a merry Xmas -hic hic- whiskey  the dram for you not the cat


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Glad he is home but I hope you are now planning on getting him neutered


----------



## Oli Cat (Dec 8, 2012)

Cookieandme said:


> Glad he is home but I hope you are now planning on getting him neutered


150%, you can bet on that.


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Oh thank goodness, am so relieved!! Been quite a saga, so glad of a happy ending! Keep him in now for a few weeks so he settles and forgets about going back to the old house.


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

Yay fantastic news. So pleased he is ok and back where he belongs xx


----------



## Emmeow (Mar 1, 2012)

So glad to hear you've got him back, you must be so so relieved! 

Ooh I finally made 100 posts...!


----------



## Miri (Oct 20, 2012)

Yesssssssss!!!!! That's wonderful news, I'm so happy you found him! And that was a good idea, rushing to buy a pack of cat biscuits to coax him over.

He was probably feeling very confused and disorientated with the house move and with being away from home, plentiful food and his human family for some time. When our Rin went missing for 19 days, she was very wary and seemed frightened when we finally found her - although as soon as we got her home, she was all purrs and snuggles! Sounds like Oli is delighted to be home, too!

Thanks for posting the pic of him when you got him home!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

YEAH!!!!!!

Good for you. Oli!


Poor boy, he must have been very disoriented.. He probably thought you had disowned him by not being in HIS home any more and having taken all his familiar furniture out of there.

By now, he will have realized you have not abandoned him and start to settle..... Once he has been neutered and his hormone levels start dropping, and he gets used to his new home, he will be fine. Unneutered cats are far more territorial, so in all probability, he will not be as stressed out if you ever move house again...


----------

